# Photo Tourny Theme - Music



## Ben

Something musical...may it be an old record, musical instruments or someone playing/singing. Stuff like that. Lets see whatcha got...


-----------------------------------------------------

Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 entry's (so there can be 10 after the original entry from the previous winner if the previous winner doent choose to enter there will only be 10 entry's) different members max. The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their picture. When we have 11 entries I will create a poll in the Off Topic section where members can vote.

New Rules:
- Absolutely no voting for your own photo.
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- Minor image adjustments can be made to the original image
(please play fair)

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Absolute max photo res is 1024x768

-----------------------------------------------------

aaannnd here we go.

I was happy with how this photo turned out. I didn't have to do any cropping, straightening or any other type of editing. Lighting is key.


----------



## vroom_skies

Here is mine for the time being.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Computer Forum/IMGP7808.jpg





Bob


----------



## cohen

Here we go

http://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd353/cohen_computer/Piano.jpg


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Lol music or pianos?


----------



## cohen

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Lol music or pianos?



I was going to post a picture of my sound system, but it is a mess at the moment , and i was going to take a picture of my brother's trombone, but i couldn't be stuffed, piano and was easier


----------



## alexyu

This theme doesn't fit my photos


----------



## Kornowski

Crappy quality because it was taken on my phone, I'll use it for now...






http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x284/Kornowski_2007/Photos/DSC00404-1.jpg


----------



## Calibretto

Danny: The grainy looks gives it that old school feel...

cohen: I'm lovin' the dirty clothes on the floor...


----------



## Kornowski

Calibretto said:


> Danny: The grainy looks gives it that old school feel...
> 
> cohen: I'm lovin' the dirty clothes on the floor...



Yeah, I think I'll use that one. Thanks, Criag!


----------



## alexyu

I took the camera and the first thing that reminded me about music. I mixed them . Here's the result:

http://img389.imageshack.us/img389/5025/hehe032zm0.jpg


----------



## cohen

Calibretto said:


> cohen: I'm lovin' the dirty clothes on the floor...



I'll take another one and then edit my post with a better one , just a quick snap shot


----------



## Calibretto

This is the best I could do:

http://pic.leech.it/images/0d581guitarbrid.jpg


----------



## TFT

Ok, don't laugh, I haven't got a real keyboard 

http://img353.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture004wz9.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/si3.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Crappy quality because it was taken on my phone, I'll use it for now...



Danny, did you buy a Squier?

TFT, you made my day!


----------



## captain_ouzo

TFT........hope we see you at Glastonbury next year hehehehehehehehe


----------



## TFT

captain_ouzo said:


> TFT........hope we see you at Glastonbury next year hehehehehehehehe



Hey up Bob, I'm now begining to tap my inner talents, who knows where I may end up


----------



## TFT

ramodkk said:


> TFT, you made my day!



If I can bring a smile to your day


----------



## speedyink

Heres mine

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/P1000880.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics

Does this count?
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l59/Michael_B_01/other/IMG_6281.jpg


----------



## Ben

MBGraphics said:


> Does this count?
> http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l59/Michael_B_01/other/IMG_6281.jpg



Do you have anything else you could use?


----------



## MBGraphics

Sure...

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l59/Michael_B_01/other/IMG_4141.jpg


----------



## Calibretto

I see some dust bunnies on your carpet MB


----------



## MBGraphics

Haha, thats actually a chair thats really old


----------



## Timmie

http://pic.leech.it/images/2d7ac1000404.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Danny, did you buy a Squier?



Nope... It's my friend's. We were at a jam.


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh ok, I was about to say that you had "fsjfsdajlffsajfdsafhjsdafsd"!  if you know what I mean!


----------



## Kornowski

Haha,  Nah, don't worry, I'm in control still!


----------



## alexyu

Ben said:


> *A tournament involves 11 entry's* (so there can be 10 after the original entry from the previous winner if the previous winner doent choose to enter there will only be 10 entry's) *different members max.*



Wrong copy/paste?


----------



## Ben

alexyu said:


> Wrong copy/paste?



I just didn't bother correcting the rest that angus said. Actually I never paid any attention to the last bit...


----------



## vroom_skies

Were you going to throw it up?
There are 10 unless I miss counted.


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Were you going to throw it up?
> There are 10 unless I miss counted.



Ah..I guess there is. I miss counted last time. I'll get it up right now.


----------



## Ben

Poll is up

Photo Tourny Voting - Music


----------

